# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação!! da nossa costa...

## HugoFilipe

Gostaria que os entendidos nos nossos mares me dessem a opinião: as "anemonas" (será anemona?)mais comuns de encontrar na nossa costa... de cor avermelhada com pintas esverdeadas... reefsafe??...alguem tem uma foto para comparar com as que vi nos paredões junto aos caranguejos e ao berbigão  :Smile: .. 
sim sou iniciante... tenho a aqua a ciclar a 4 dias só!!! mas gostaria de saber se são reefsafe

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Hugo

Desde já, boa sorte neste hobby.  :Pracima:  

Quanto à tua questão, as anémonas da nossas não são aconselhadas nos aquas de reef. Pessoalmente, não gosto de anémonas no aquário, pois são nómadas, acabam por queimar o corais e, pior, podem ser sugadas pelas bombas de circulação e serem transformadas em puré, contaminando a água. As da nossa costa, pela sua alta toxidade, não servem, nem eles as querem, para fazer simbiose com Amphiprion (peixes-palhaço).

Mas, vê aqui várias opiniões sobre o assunto!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Hugo,

Bem vindo ao RF.

As anémonas a que te referes são as Actinia equina, se a memória não me falha. Muito bonitas, mas algo agressivas e, com o tempo, deixam de suportar as temperaturas dos aquários de recife.

Não aconselho a sua introdução.

----------


## HugoFilipe

são de facto as Actinia equina... pelas fotos que procurei... são mesmo toxicas...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Hugo
Aqui neste tópico, podes ver aspectos da nossa costa bem como alguma fauna e flora e livros que podes consultar assim como dados sobre a Estação Litoral da Aguda onde poderás ver/pesquisar muito sobre os seres marinhos da nossa costa. Os videos foram lá feitos por mim recentemente.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639

No meu tópico do Zanclus que podes aceder pelo elo que está na minha assinatura também poderás ver muita fauna e flora da nossa costa que se encontra nas poças de maré.

Neste tópico aqui, poderás ver um aquário muito bonito de fauna e flora da nossa costa

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5322

e neste aqui tembém

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9170



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

